# Selling MMJ to dispensaries



## kindasobr (Dec 29, 2015)

According to my own state's mmj laws, if you are a registered cardholder or caregiver in the state you must not have more than 2.5 oz of overall weight of "useable" material. Anything in excess must either be destroyed (oh NO!!!) or it can be sold to a compassion center if they're willing to take it..

My question is: how much do these compassion centers usually pay for the excess weight? Can I amp up my grow and produce as much as I want, then expect to sell what I don't need to the state for a reasonable fee? Has / is anyone else done this?


----------



## explosive82 (Jan 9, 2016)

What state


----------



## kindasobr (Jan 9, 2016)

explosive82 said:


> What state


Rhode Island


----------

